# What is your favourite Toccata piece?



## Pantheon

The pianist Jean Dube provides a wide selection of Toccatas in his eponymous CD "Toccatas" and I really loved it.
I was wondering if you had one or more favourite Toccatas.

I'm currently working on Khachaturian's Toccata :






My favourites also include Schumann's, Massenet's and Ravel's.


----------



## Hassid

Arcady Fillipenko's


----------



## DrKilroy

It is hard to beat Ravel's Toccata from Le tombeau de couperin.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## hreichgott

I love the Prokofiev. One of these days I'll actually finish learning the thing.


----------



## Pantheon

hreichgott said:


> I love the Prokofiev. One of these days I'll actually finish learning the thing.


Wow, I admire you for even trying to start it! I'm afraid I haven't acquired the level yet for Prokofiev's.


----------



## joen_cph

A lesser known, attractive piece is Respighi´s "Toccata" for Piano and Orchestra. There´s a beautiful central section in particular (2:40)






Bach´s B911 is probably my overall favourite for solo piano, but I don´t know the other Bach piano toccatas that well.


----------



## ptr

I've got one in each leg and can't decide which leg to stand on:





*Busoni's Toccata BV 287*





*Prokofiev's Toccata Op 11*

Both are awesome!

/ptr


----------



## PetrB

Couperin ~ Le Tic Toc Shock, ou les Maillotins (it is definitely a "touch-piece" so I'm tossing it in.)





Debussy ~ _Toccata (Pour le Piano)_

Poulenc

Ernst von Dohnayi wrote one, sounding both somewhat rhapsodic and rather dramatic.

Messiaen ~ from his suite for organ, La Nativité du Seigneur _Dieu Parmi Nous_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Toccata de Pasquini from Sonata by Leo Brouwer.


----------



## violadude

I think if more people wore what that girl in the OP is wearing to play the piano, classical music would reach younger audiences again.


----------



## hreichgott

Pantheon said:


> Wow, I admire you for even trying to start it! I'm afraid I haven't acquired the level yet for Prokofiev's.


Don't admire me too soon. You have no idea what it sounds like atm. I choose not to torture you people.


----------



## Turangalîla

The Bach toccatas, of course, are marvellous pieces of music.

I am also a great admirer of Ravel's (from _Le tombeau_), although I dislike the heavy attention it gets at the expense of all the other movements, which are equally excellent.

Prokofiev's is fantastic too, of course. I am not a great lover of those by Khachaturian, Schumann (as much as I adore Schuman, it sounds like an etude), or Poulenc.

I may be missing other famous ones but those are the ones that I can remember right now.


----------



## Pantheon

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> The Bach toccatas, of course, are marvellous pieces of music.
> 
> I am also a great admirer of Ravel's (from _Le tombeau_), although I dislike the heavy attention it gets at the expense of all the other movements, which are equally excellent.
> 
> Prokofiev's is fantastic too, of course. I am not a great lover of those by Khachaturian, Schumann (as much as I adore Schuman, it sounds like an etude), or Poulenc.
> 
> I may be missing other famous ones but those are the ones that I can remember right now.


I agree with you on _Le Tombeau de Couperin_! I've always loved Forlane and the Fugue above the Toccata, especially when Samson François plays them.


----------



## PetrB

Bohuslav Martinů ~ the first movement Toccata from _Toccata e Due Canzone_


----------



## Turangalîla

Pantheon said:


> I agree with you on _Le Tombeau de Couperin_! I've always loved Forlane and the Fugue above the Toccata, especially when Samson François plays them.


And the Menuet-so beautiful.


----------



## Ravndal

Ravel
Poulenc 
Prokofiev
Scarlatti (k 141)

At the moment.


----------



## Orange Soda King

If we're talking about the perpetual mobile style of Toccata, I go with Schumann's. Still the hardest I've come across (I played both Prokofiev and Ravel's decently, but the Schumann is on another level).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Anyone else like Toccata de Pasquini by Brouwer?


----------

